# An encounter between my wife and a mentally disturbed man



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Yesterday afternoon my wife had stopped over at a woman's house to pick up some items she purchased (the woman has a home business selling purses). This was in an older lower-middle-class neighborhood that is usually pretty quiet. On her way back to her car a man in his early 50's confronted her. He walked up to her and began cursing and ranting about how she parked, claiming it was illegal for her to park in front of his house. She said he used the F word about 15 times in 15 seconds was very animated. He was standing in front of the driver side door to her Buick so as to block her from getting in. (It's much easier to make my wife angry than it is to make her fearful.) With her hand grasping her Taser C2 she told the man to step away from her car immediately. Instead he went on another 15 second F bomb tirade flipping her off the entire time. This time she pulled out the Taser, pointed it at him and again told him to back up. She decided in her mind that if he had bridged the 5 to 6 foot gap between them or if he refused to move he was going to ride the lightning. But just then a car drove by (fairly slow) and the man began chasing it yelling and swearing at it. Apparently he was shouting "get the f off my f'ing street you f'ing punk". My wife jumped in her car, drove a block or so the other way and dialed 911. Municipal cops arrived and the man was subsequently arrested for disorderly conduct. And yes he did resist and he did get tased. Long story short he is a diagnosed paranoid schizophrenic who refuses to take his medication. The judge keeps giving him a 72 hour involuntary committal, they medicate him, he returns to some semblance of normal, they release him and he stops taking his meds again. The municipal cops deal with him like this at least once a month, and he is escalating. 

Just another real world reminder of how potentially dangerous life can be even in a normally quiet town and a normally quiet neighborhood.


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

Glad Mrs. Sentry kept her cool and wasn't hurt. They really need to do something for this guy to take him off of the streets. One day he will scare the wrong person.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

Pretty much the same revolving door we have here in NJ. Except here you better not defend yourself.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Fortunately that worked out well for your wife, very glad to hear that!

Unfortunately, there are more and more people out there with these kind of conditions or worse sometimes, the care available, the medications, and the quality of life for these people will only decline. As things get worse, they will suffer from all of it...


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

I've dealt with many EDP's and they are indeed very scary and dangerous people, especially those as severe as the one Mrs. Sentry ran across. There are many people out there that build "Castle's In The Air", unfortunately the numbers living in them are increasing.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm just glad Mrs. Sentry is safe. Dealing with mentally ill persons can get dangerous real quick. I wish he'd take his damn medication. Unfortunately, some folks don't like the side affects of their medication, and/or do not have the assistance necessary to help manage their problem. It'll be an endless cycle until he's done something very bad - someone getting hurt, killed , or property getting damaged. He'll thrown to the wolves in jail or prison.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

You may want to think how you would handle this guy if you could not call the police? Or if response time was an hour like it would be in Detroit now!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

The Mrs. has had some training and is pretty well grounded in self defense (as well as what to say to the police when they arrive). Her plan was to zap him and leave him shaking on the ground as she drove away. She is also athletic and could have run away if necessary. Believe it or not she changes shoes before she leaves her office just in case she has to flee on foot. But now she is at home far away from that neighborhood and as safe as one can be. She is very pleased with her C2 and felt very comfortable with it. She is however going to go through a refresher this weekend and fire off a couple practice cartridges. In all reality she is much more concerned over the woman who lives next door to that guy. He will be back home in a couple days and off his meds soon thereafter. I have already reached out to the county prosecutor and the Chief of the local PD in the hopes that we can give him the special attention that he deserves. Rest assured the next time my wife wants a new purse I will be going with her.

By the way this is a Taser C2.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Tweto said:


> You may want to think how you would handle this guy if you could not call the police? Or if response time was an hour like it would be in Detroit now!


That's a good suggestion and unfortunately there's very few good answers.

1. Chemical mace, which in civilian form is just glorified pepper spray, yeah it's uncomfortable but when dealing with people who are afflicted with those kind of problems in the first place, meh, they may not even be with it enough to know they just got blasted in the face with it. Plus it's got the chance to affect the victim too if the wind isn't cooperating or if the bad guy closes the distance and makes physical contact with what he's now wearing.

2. Taser, these can be lethal, people have died from it, and in some places they are not legal for civilian carry, or if they are they may be regulated and require registration and permits etc.

3. CCW, [if even legal in your area] that's a choice that people are going to have to make understanding themselves if they can pull the gun and use it effectively. Training is a big thing, but the will to survive the fight is one of the most important aspects.

4. Martial Arts, these aren't for everyone, they require time and practice, and as soon as you're close enough for hands and feet, you've already had a bad situation get a lot worse.

Good luck!


----------



## PreparedRifleman73 (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm glad your wife is okay. I don't know you or your wife. But, I do know your level of preparedness and your love for your family. So, your wife's safety comes as no surprise. Good job!


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

My boss has a client like that. When he shows up, I lock myself in the back office and call his wife. Anything fishy and she calls the cops while I run next door. 

Glad she's OK. 

Sent from my MB886 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

Happy to hear it worked out OK for Mrs. Sentry.
I used to walk through Pioneer Square in Seattle to and from the train station to work.
I have seen my share of people that should have been in an institution.
Drug addicts, alcoholics and crazy people.
Some of them were absolutely howling at the moon out of control.
The police know who they are and mostly know how to deal with them.
There were some tense encounters because I could not carry my gun.
Not allowed in the hospital where I worked.
I did have a kubaton as a key fob that passed unnoticed and I carried my knife.
I was told that if I carried even pepper spray I could be terminated.
Glad I was able to move to a small town and now I park right outside my shop door and I keep my gun locked in my truck.


----------



## Mase92 (Feb 4, 2013)

Seems she handled it pretty well while on going and did all the right things. Glad it turned out the way it did. The saying goes...you just never know.


----------



## ThePrepDerp (Apr 19, 2014)

I know, I have a friend who is schizophrenic, but when he's on his mess he's really smart and funny, of meds, he's not that bad, it's mostly harmless stuff, once he literally thought I was "Duke Nukem" for a few seconds XDD


Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

ThePrepDerp said:


> I know, I have a friend who is schizophrenic, but when he's on his mess he's really smart and funny, of meds, he's not that bad, it's mostly harmless stuff, once he literally thought I was "Duke Nukem" for a few seconds XDD
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


Some people build castles in the air, Schizophrenics live in them. As a former Deputy, I dealt with lots of people suffering from Schizophrenia, and it was far from harmless. You're right though, the proper meds can keep them/him on a more or less even keel, but beware, if he goes off of his meds and he thinks that you're Freddy Kruger, the outcome could be entirely different.


----------

